# So, Our President is Rage Tweeting About Nordstrom Today



## vlad_hombre (Feb 8, 2017)

*What the hell is wrong with him??*


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2017)

WTF?

Grow up Trump


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 8, 2017)

vlad_hombre said:


> *What the hell is wrong with him??*



If you ever become a mother, (hint: ass sex won't get you pregnant), you might understand why the boycott against his daughter comes from leftist trash who hates him.  That would tick off any parent..."rage" I don't see in his tweet.


----------



## Jackson (Feb 8, 2017)

It was a bad move by Trump.  He should not be tweeting about financial decisions of any business to drop their child's line of clothing.  Trump, that is not the country's business.


----------



## Defiant1 (Feb 8, 2017)

vlad_hombre said:


> *What the hell is wrong with him??*



That tweet is from Donald Trump.

I follow both President Trump and Donald, I haven't seen any tweets from President Trump re:Nordstroms.


----------



## guno (Feb 8, 2017)

What a mentally ill shit gibbon



Trump took to Twitter Wednesday to complain that his daughter Ivanka has been "treated so unfairly" by the Nordstrom (JWN) department store chain, which has announced it will no longer carry her fashion line.

Trump blasts Nordstrom after it dumps Ivanka's fashion line


----------



## vlad_hombre (Feb 8, 2017)

Defiant1 said:


> vlad_hombre said:
> 
> 
> > *What the hell is wrong with him??*
> ...



*Then who the hell knows what fake shit you're following?

@realDonaldTrump has been his authentic Twitter handle for a long time.*


----------



## Penelope (Feb 8, 2017)

Is he going to get back at Nordstrom's like he would take that Texas lawmakers job down?


----------



## vlad_hombre (Feb 8, 2017)

*It would appear that the president*'s tweets are losing their effectiveness.





I guess 20 minutes would give his sons plenty of time to short the shares and close out the positions, tho.*


----------



## OldLady (Feb 8, 2017)

He's just defending his daughter.
Are you COMPLETELY out of beefs today?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Feb 8, 2017)

vlad_hombre said:


> *What the hell is wrong with him??*


Mild stuff compared to Truman's rant against a music critic who panned his daughter's performance.

"In response to Washington Post Music Critic Paul Hume's December 6, 1950, review of Margaret Truman's singing performance at Constitution Hall, stating,

"Miss Truman is a unique American phenomenon with a pleasant voice of little size and fair quality � (she) cannot sing very well � is flat a good deal of the time�more last night than at any time we have heard her in past years � has not improved in the years we have heard her � (and) still cannot sing with anything approaching professional finish."

President Truman responded with the following letter to Hume:

THE WHITE HOUSE

WASHINGTON

Dec. 6, 1950

Mr. Hume:

I've just read your lousy review of Margaret's concert. I've come to the conclusion that you are an "eight ulcer man on four ulcer pay."

It seems to me that you are a frustrated old man who wishes he could have been successful. When you write such poppy-cock as was in the back section of the paper you work for it shows conclusively that you're off the beam and at least four of your ulcers are at work.

Some day I hope to meet you. When that happens you'll need a new nose, a lot of beefsteak for black eyes, and perhaps a supporter below!

Pegler, a gutter snipe, is a gentleman alongside you. I hope you'll accept that statement as a worse insult than a reflection on your ancestry.

H.S.T."

Truman Library - Letter to Hume

If only Harry had had access to Twitter!


----------



## BlackFlag (Feb 8, 2017)

Defiant1 said:


> vlad_hombre said:
> 
> 
> > *What the hell is wrong with him??*
> ...


President Trump re-tweeted it.  Congratulations.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 8, 2017)

Good grief.. who gives a flying fuck?


----------



## Little-Acorn (Feb 8, 2017)

Poor little snowflakes are screaming with rage over even the most trivial little things Trump does.

What is wrong with them?


----------



## Jackson (Feb 8, 2017)

toomuchtime_ said:


> vlad_hombre said:
> 
> 
> > *What the hell is wrong with him??*
> ...


That's a very good find!  Did not now that!  Thank you!


----------



## Votto (Feb 8, 2017)

vlad_hombre said:


> *What the hell is wrong with him??*



The President speaking his mind and defending his children?

WTH is wrong with him?


----------



## Jackson (Feb 8, 2017)

Little-Acorn said:


> Poor little snowflakes are screaming with rage over even the most trivial little things Trump does.
> 
> What is wrong with them?


Trump leaves himself vulnerable when he gets personal especially on behalf of his children's businesses.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Feb 8, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> > Poor little snowflakes are screaming with rage over even the most trivial little things Trump does.
> ...


Do you mean his critics might get nasty because he is angry about them going after his daughter?


----------



## AntonToo (Feb 8, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> vlad_hombre said:
> 
> 
> > *What the hell is wrong with him??*
> ...



*HE IS A PRESIDENT!
*
Don't you idiots get it? Using his position for the benefit of his family business dealings is UN-ETHICAL


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 8, 2017)

So Trump saying his daughter is being treated unfairly is " rage". But the Leftwing nutjobs harassing Nordstroms to drop the Trump line isn't about " rage".

Interesting liberal logic there. Not.


----------



## Jackson (Feb 8, 2017)

Votto said:


> vlad_hombre said:
> 
> 
> > *What the hell is wrong with him??*
> ...


He was publicly chastising a company that had a negative influence on his daughters success.  Not the business of the country.  Wish someone would delete his twitter account!


----------



## vlad_hombre (Feb 8, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> > Poor little snowflakes are screaming with rage over even the most trivial little things Trump does.
> ...



*Especially when you consider that his daughter's brand has also been dropped from a number of other stores.

He's playing favorites which equals crony capitalism.*


----------



## AntonToo (Feb 8, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > vlad_hombre said:
> ...



What he does as a PRESIDENT OF THE UNTIED STATES OF AMERICA is OF COURSE the business of the country.

That thin skinned clown is an embarrassment to our nation.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Feb 8, 2017)

antontoo said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > vlad_hombre said:
> ...


He is the President and if you had any sense of decency, any internal moral compass, any real interest in the issues or the country, you would be just as pissed off as he is about the dumb fucks in the Democratic Party going after his family.


----------



## Care4all (Feb 8, 2017)

conflict of Interest....oh and guess what?  Donald Trump IS President Trump, one and the same....  

Plus, WE WERE TOLD that Ivanka removed herself from her business, so why Is Trump acting like they are doing this to his daughter instead of his daughter's brand?


----------



## Jackson (Feb 8, 2017)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Little-Acorn said:
> ...


This is a free country.  Who says they were going after his daughter.  Nordststrom makes fiscal decisions every day.  That isn't going after people.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Feb 8, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > vlad_hombre said:
> ...


Bullshit.  He is complaining about people trying to sabotage his daughter's business because they are angry at him.


----------



## kaz (Feb 8, 2017)

vlad_hombre said:


> *What the hell is wrong with him??*



 A father took his daughter's side, call 911.  This gives you flaming butt hurt?  Seriously?  At this point, what doesn't?


----------



## vlad_hombre (Feb 8, 2017)

BlueGin said:


> So Trump saying his daughter is being treated unfairly is " rage". But the Leftwing nutjobs harassing Nordstroms to drop the Trump line isn't about " rage".
> 
> Interesting liberal logic there. Not.



*He tweeted that out approximately 20 minutes before he was scheduled to receive his daily intelligence briefing.

It's good to know he has his priorities in order.
*


----------



## AntonToo (Feb 8, 2017)

toomuchtime_ said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



A store not interested in carrying Trump associated brand is "going after his family"? How fucking hopped up on Trump vodka do you have to be to believe such nonsense?

Poor Ivanka, now a daughter of the POTUS, will be JUST FINE in her bussines without her daddy getting down in the gutter instead running the country.


----------



## Jackson (Feb 8, 2017)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Prove it.


----------



## tresbigdog (Feb 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> He's just defending his daughter.
> Are you COMPLETELY out of beefs today?



he is the President now, Ivanka is a big girl, Im sure here are much bigger fish to fry


----------



## Jackson (Feb 8, 2017)

antontoo said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


You can't say that because you don't have proof.  The worst that can be said is that Trump is interfering with his daughter's business.  He cannot do this and it appears to smack of nepotism.


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 8, 2017)

vlad_hombre said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > So Trump saying his daughter is being treated unfairly is " rage". But the Leftwing nutjobs harassing Nordstroms to drop the Trump line isn't about " rage".
> ...


So?

Got anything else to cry about?


----------



## Jackson (Feb 8, 2017)

vlad_hombre said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > So Trump saying his daughter is being treated unfairly is " rage". But the Leftwing nutjobs harassing Nordstroms to drop the Trump line isn't about " rage".
> ...


So, what difference of the time in relation to a intelligence briefing have?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Feb 8, 2017)

Jackson said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


Nordstrom is responding to pressure from crazed Trump critics who have been attacking the President's wife, daughter and youngest son.


----------



## Jackson (Feb 8, 2017)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


He should ignore it.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Feb 8, 2017)

antontoo said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


Ivanka will be fine and the US will be fine because the Clinton thing was thrown out of politics, but if the President wants to address conscienceless people like you, he has to descend to the gutter for a little bit because that's where you apparently live.


----------



## esthermoon (Feb 8, 2017)

Well...maybe Mr. Trump should not talk about his daughter's business.
Now he's a Head of State he should only talk about government matter


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Feb 8, 2017)

Jackson said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


You wouldn't say that if you knew what the word, nepotism, means.


----------



## vlad_hombre (Feb 8, 2017)

BlueGin said:


> vlad_hombre said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



*Pace yourself.

You're going to being saying that A LOT in the face of his constant aberrant behavior and misuse of office for financial gain.*


----------



## Jackson (Feb 8, 2017)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...





> *nep·o·tism*
> 
> 
> the practice among those with power or influence of favoring relatives or friends
> ...


----------



## AntonToo (Feb 8, 2017)

Jackson said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



What don't I have proof of?

Ivanka, who was a big part of her father's CAMPAIGN runs business that has been politicized with all the big upsides and of course some downsides. She got a lot of exposure and a lot of businesses do not want to deal with the politics, especially if her brand is not a big seller.

This is not for Trumps to bitch about, especially as President of the United States singling out private businesses.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Feb 8, 2017)

Jackson said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


No, he should call them out as he is doing.


----------



## Jackson (Feb 8, 2017)

vlad_hombre said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > vlad_hombre said:
> ...


Does he have a financial interest in that company?  His daughter does, but not aware of _his_ financial gain due to this business.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> He's just defending his daughter.
> Are you COMPLETELY out of beefs today?



He should not be using his position to blast a company that quit her line of clothes. Watch her sue now.


----------



## Juan de Fuca (Feb 8, 2017)

Last night, Putin told his air force to prepare for "A time of war" and this is what Doniboi spends his morning doing.


----------



## Jackson (Feb 8, 2017)

antontoo said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


Proof that Nordstrom's decision was based on the fact that it was a retaliation for something instead of a financial decision for Nordstrom.   BTW, I an an avid supporter of Trumps, but still have my own beliefs and more objective about this matter.


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 8, 2017)

vlad_hombre said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > vlad_hombre said:
> ...


He said his daughter was treated unfairly he didn't dress down Nordstrom's like Obama did the Supreme Court.

Get a grip.

Don't you have Macy's to boycott?


----------



## Jackson (Feb 8, 2017)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Maybe her clothing line was not being sold.  We cannot say that everything that negatively affects Trump or family members is retaliation.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 8, 2017)

vlad_hombre said:


> *What the hell is wrong with him??*



So you support retaliation against the daughter for who her father is? 

You Stalinists are some sick fucks.


----------



## Jackson (Feb 8, 2017)

Juan de Fuca said:


> Last night, Putin told his air force to prepare for "A time of war" and this is what Doniboi spends his morning doing.


A tweet lasts approximately 5 seconds.  C'mon, get real.


----------



## AntonToo (Feb 8, 2017)

Jackson said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



WTF? Where did I say that "Nordstrom's decision was based on the fact that it was a retaliation for something"??

Nordstrom got one interest - BOTTOM LINE. Trump needs to STFU and concentrate on running the country instead this family business nonsense.


----------



## Mustang (Feb 8, 2017)

vlad_hombre said:


> *What the hell is wrong with him??*



He also spent the early morning criticizing the federal appeals court which heard arguments on both sides. Trump engaged in a long-winded, rambling, and barely coherent speech about it to the National Sheriff's Association.

Trump's presidency is already an unmitigated train wreck in the first 3 weeks. And frankly, it's just plain uncomfortable to watch. It reminds of those very rare moments in life (which I think happens to everyone) when I've been a witness to someone who seems to be unraveling. When I've seen it, what makes it seem particularly uncomfortable is the fact that it happens in front of a fairly large number of people, and you can tell by the expressions on everyone's faces that they all pretty much feel the same way.

You know, if this kind of behavior only happened 2 or 3 times since day 1, Trump would be able to put it all behind him after a few weeks or a month or so. But to be perfectly honest, I don't see this behavior as something that's going to end; his hypersensitivity is simply too ingrained in his personality. I think this is just going to continue on, and on, and on. I suppose there's always the chance that people will get used to it over time in much the same way that you can get used to a person's particular speaking style or a personal habit that you once found distracting. But my firm belief is that it's just going to become more worrisome, if not downright unnerving, for everyone. And by everyone, I'm not just talking about average citizens of all political persuasions. I'm also talking about elected office holders like Senators and House members (of BOTH parities), appointed officials in gov't, and even for world leaders. Everyone is eventually going to wonder about Trump's state of mind and his mental health because it's just not normal for a president to display this kind of behavior while seemingly being completely oblivious as to how he's being perceived at the same time.


----------



## Jackson (Feb 8, 2017)

BlueGin said:


> vlad_hombre said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


Just as his tweets generally are lacking if facts or evidence, that was his own "fatherly" thoughts.  There's some things he just has to let go.


----------



## vlad_hombre (Feb 8, 2017)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


*
Why should he call them out?

They have said they dropped the line due to poor sales, and Belk, Jet, ShopStyle, and Home Shopping Network have also dropped the line, so why should they be singled out??*


----------



## Jackson (Feb 8, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> vlad_hombre said:
> 
> 
> > *What the hell is wrong with him??*
> ...


*How* did that company retaliate against his daughter?


----------



## Juan de Fuca (Feb 8, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> > Last night, Putin told his air force to prepare for "A time of war" and this is what Doniboi spends his morning doing.
> ...



But the whining lasts for hours.


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 8, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> vlad_hombre said:
> 
> 
> > *What the hell is wrong with him??*
> ...


Exactly. But that is not " rage" in liberal looneyville.


----------



## Jackson (Feb 8, 2017)

antontoo said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


I agree with you that the bottom lone is most likely the case.  But I don't know that for a fact.  None of us do.  Trump should have never tweeted that line.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Feb 8, 2017)

Jackson said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


So if you say *maybe* her clothing line wasn't selling, you are implying *maybe* dropping it was retaliation.


----------



## Kirwood Derby (Feb 8, 2017)

He must feel so sad. Will send him Rosey blow up doll; to cheer him up.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 8, 2017)

antontoo said:


> WTF? Where did I say that "Nordstrom's decision was based on the fact that it was a retaliation for something"??
> 
> Nordstrom got one interest - BOTTOM LINE. Trump needs to STFU and concentrate on running the country instead this family business nonsense.



Nordstrom made the decision our of fear of your vile Stalinists. The war you wage on anyone who fails to bow before you puts the Mafia to shame. 

I'll never spend another dime with Nordstrom, because they cowered to you terrorists.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 8, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > vlad_hombre said:
> ...



Dropping her lines due to who her father is, out of fear of what the Soros army would do.


----------



## Jackson (Feb 8, 2017)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


In a sense, yes.  We don't know what prompted Nordstrom's to drop her line.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Feb 8, 2017)

vlad_hombre said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


Nordstrom dropped her line in response to a boycott movement by crazed Trump critics, aka Democrats.

"Nordstrom will no longer sell Ivanka Trump's clothing and accessories, the company announced Thursday.

The Seattle-based department store chain said the decision was based on the sales performance of the first daughter's brand, The Seattle Times reported.

The move comes amid a weekslong campaign known as "Grab Your Wallet," which has been calling for a boycott of retailers that carry Ivanka Trump or Donald Trump merchandise. In November, Nordstrom posted a response on Twitter to a shopper's letter calling for the company to stop selling the brand, saying, "We hope that offering a vendor's products isn't misunderstood as us taking a political position; we're not."

A Nordstrom spokesperson didn't say whether the decision to stop buying the brand was permanent, only that they make buying decisions each season. Nordstrom also said it offers thousands of brands and cuts about 10 percent each year based performance.

The Ivanka Trump brand was no longer listed on the company's website Thursday evening, and a search of her products on the site turned up just a few pairs of shoes, all of which had been marked down in price.

*"I am absolutely thrilled, and I know the vast majority of Grab Your Wallet participants will be as well," said Shannon Coulter, a co-founder of Grab Your Wallet."*

Nordstrom drops Ivanka Trump clothing line, accessories


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 8, 2017)

vlad_hombre said:


> *What the hell is wrong with him??*



.
Another political attack against the Presidents family?

The left has no shame.


----------



## kaz (Feb 8, 2017)

vlad_hombre said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > So Trump saying his daughter is being treated unfairly is " rage". But the Leftwing nutjobs harassing Nordstroms to drop the Trump line isn't about " rage".
> ...



The butt hurt goes deeper and deeper.  Are you arguing he made the generals wait or he tweeted while he was waiting for the generals?  It sounds like the second.  You're such a bizarre little man


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 8, 2017)

Jackson said:


> [
> In a sense, yes.  We don't know what prompted Nordstrom's to drop her line.



The implication is of political motivation. 

Nordstrom is free to carry or not carry any product they like. I have no issue with them dropping Ivanka. BUT the impression I have is this was done to appease the DNC terrorists. If so, then I will never again spend a dime with Nordstrom. I don't deal with those who negotiate with terrorists.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Feb 8, 2017)

Jackson said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


Try this.

"Nordstrom will no longer sell Ivanka Trump's clothing and accessories, the company announced Thursday.

The Seattle-based department store chain said the decision was based on the sales performance of the first daughter's brand, The Seattle Times reported.

The move comes amid a weekslong campaign known as "Grab Your Wallet," which has been calling for a boycott of retailers that carry Ivanka Trump or Donald Trump merchandise. In November, Nordstrom posted a response on Twitter to a shopper's letter calling for the company to stop selling the brand, saying, "We hope that offering a vendor's products isn't misunderstood as us taking a political position; we're not."

A Nordstrom spokesperson didn't say whether the decision to stop buying the brand was permanent, only that they make buying decisions each season. Nordstrom also said it offers thousands of brands and cuts about 10 percent each year based performance.

The Ivanka Trump brand was no longer listed on the company's website Thursday evening, and a search of her products on the site turned up just a few pairs of shoes, all of which had been marked down in price.

*"I am absolutely thrilled, and I know the vast majority of Grab Your Wallet participants will be as well," said Shannon Coulter, a co-founder of Grab Your Wallet."

Nordstrom drops Ivanka Trump clothing line, accessories*


----------



## AntonToo (Feb 8, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > WTF? Where did I say that "Nordstrom's decision was based on the fact that it was a retaliation for something"??
> ...



 good luck with that.

Fortunately for me I get to shop unburdened by politico lists of where I can and can't shop.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 8, 2017)

You guys know you don't have to read his tweets don't you?


----------



## Jackson (Feb 8, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


And that is your prerogative.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 8, 2017)

antontoo said:


> good luck with that.
> 
> Fortunately for me I get to shop unburdened by politico lists of where I can and can't shop.



Meh, it's easy not to buy from Nordstroms. They are overpriced and mall based anyway.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 8, 2017)

vlad_hombre said:


> *What the hell is wrong with him??*




Pathetic ass


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 8, 2017)

.
.
USMB has a straight forward policy of not allowing one poster to attack the family of another poster. This is a good policy.

I guess that policy is not practiced on the national stage of politics.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 8, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> vlad_hombre said:
> 
> 
> > *What the hell is wrong with him??*
> ...



Vlad is indeed, but there was no need for you to point it out.


----------



## vlad_hombre (Feb 8, 2017)

kaz said:


> vlad_hombre said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



*Neither.

My point was that this is where the man's head was before he received his daily intelligence briefing.

But, it's much worse, because I was mistaken.

He actually sent that tweet out 20 minutes AFTER he received his daily intelligence briefing.

So, that's where his head was directly AFTER hearing about security threats to the nation.

Wow ...*


----------



## vlad_hombre (Feb 8, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



*Nordstrom certainly didn't imply that.

They went out of their way to explain that this decision was based solely on sales, not politics.*


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2017)

President Snowflake strikes again


----------



## Jackson (Feb 8, 2017)

vlad_hombre said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > vlad_hombre said:
> ...


And...


----------



## Jarhead (Feb 8, 2017)

vlad_hombre said:


> *What the hell is wrong with him??*


There is something wrong with a man with a voice standing up for his daughter when he believes she has been unfairly treated?

Really?

Oh, I get it. He is president so he should no longer stand up for his daughter.

Sure. That's it.


----------



## Juan de Fuca (Feb 8, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> President Snowflake strikes again



Yeah I don't think he has the stamina to do the job.


----------



## Jarhead (Feb 8, 2017)

Care4all said:


> conflict of Interest....oh and guess what?  Donald Trump IS President Trump, one and the same....
> 
> Plus, WE WERE TOLD that Ivanka removed herself from her business, so why Is Trump acting like they are doing this to his daughter instead of his daughter's brand?


Are you that naive to not realize that going after her brand because it is HER brand is the same as going after his daughter?

Grow up.


----------



## Jarhead (Feb 8, 2017)

Jackson said:


> vlad_hombre said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


And it seems people believe he should consume himself with one thing at a time...so they can then claim that he is unable to multi task.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 8, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> vlad_hombre said:
> 
> 
> > *What the hell is wrong with him??*
> ...


Drumplethinskin is Ivanka's mother?     Well, that's a shock!


----------



## Jarhead (Feb 8, 2017)

Juan de Fuca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > President Snowflake strikes again
> ...


the word of a poster who uses the image of a fallen hero in an effort to make some kind of warped political statement means very little to me.


----------



## kaz (Feb 8, 2017)

vlad_hombre said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > vlad_hombre said:
> ...



So you wanted him to sit there and think about what they are about to tell him?  Seriously?  Everyone reading this you know has phones and access to the Internet.  Only a truly partisan Democrat would grasp what you are saying and not think you're being an idiot.

He posted 20 minutes before a meeting.  You are unreal.  You'd be offended if he finished his dinner


----------



## Jackson (Feb 8, 2017)

Juan de Fuca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > President Snowflake strikes again
> ...


So, now "stamina" is an issue?  Please post a link.  Hillary had to be helped up steps, pushed onto a car waiting for her after an appeared collapse and you worry about _HIS_ stamnia?  I would like to know the hours he works...it would be very impressive.


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 8, 2017)

antontoo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



Except of course when your marching orders involve a Christian owned pizza shop, bakery or when the social warriors are pissed at Denny's, Papa John's. and Chic Fil A again. And I do believe it's still not safe to shop at Macy's ...so says the social justice warriors.


----------



## kaz (Feb 8, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > vlad_hombre said:
> ...



I believe he was referring to that since you're female, as a parent you'd be a mother rather than a father.  You didn't get that?  Seriously?


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 8, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > good luck with that.
> ...


Plus we don't have one in my city either so....


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 8, 2017)

Trump is so ill fitted for anything Presidential.

They just need to make him a job development Czar, and let Mike Pence run everything else

No way is this guy getting elected to a second term


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 8, 2017)

You can't figure out why he might be upset over his daughter being mistreated (in his opinion)?

Not wise to tweet in it but a reasonable reaction


----------



## Jackson (Feb 8, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> You can't figure out why he might be upset over his daughter being mistreated (in his opinion)?
> 
> Not wise to tweet in it but a reasonable reaction


Sure, that could be a natural reaction.  O don't agree with him maligning the company nationally in tweets.  Too whiny and doesn't give the appearance of being disengaged with the family's business.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 8, 2017)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Good grief.. who gives a flying fuck?


If he wants to be involved in his daughter's business, what happens when someone snubs his sons?  We were told The Donald put all of his personal business affairs in the hands of his children. 

Someone please read that emoluments clause again!


----------



## edward37 (Feb 8, 2017)

Why wait?? Impeach the pos
Trump’s tweet — which was retweeted by the official @POTUS account — represents his latest attempt to use the power of the presidency to benefit his family’s b...

See More



Trump uses power of the presidency to shill for Ivanka’s merchandise
Trump took to Twitter to attack Nordstrom for dropping his daughter’s products.
THINKPROGRESS.ORG|BY AARON RUPAR


----------



## Juan de Fuca (Feb 8, 2017)

Jarhead said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I write your opinions on toilet paper. Guess what I do with them when the time is right?


----------



## Jackson (Feb 8, 2017)

Juan de Fuca said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Juan de Fuca said:
> ...


Perhaps that opinion is just nonsense.  Can you add to a discussion?


----------



## Jarhead (Feb 8, 2017)

Juan de Fuca said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Juan de Fuca said:
> ...


Glad to see I have such an impact on your life. I suggest you re-evaluate what is important in your life.

And as for what you said....what are you....like 3?


----------



## Juan de Fuca (Feb 8, 2017)

Jarhead said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> > Jarhead said:
> ...



What led you to believe that anything you say would have an impact on my life? My point was that you are next to nothing in importance.


----------



## vlad_hombre (Feb 8, 2017)

*Let's just review ...

... the president* was scheduled to receive his daily intelligence briefing @10:30am.

I don't know how long such briefings typically last, but let's say 10 or 15 minutes.

So, he receives a briefing on national security concerns, and his mind immediately shifts to sending out a tweet blasting Nordstrom @10:51am.

Sorry folks, there's nothing normal about any of this.*


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2017)

vlad_hombre said:


> *Let's just review ...
> 
> ... the president* was scheduled to receive his daily intelligence briefing @10:30am.
> 
> ...



LOL

You can see where his mind was focused during the briefing
Easily distracted by shiny objects


----------



## Jackson (Feb 8, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> vlad_hombre said:
> 
> 
> > *Let's just review ...
> ...


The _scheduled_ briefing was for 10:30.   Surely you have more important things to be upset about.


----------



## bendog (Feb 8, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> vlad_hombre said:
> 
> 
> > *What the hell is wrong with him??*
> ...


President Trump is busy protecting poor Ivanka's bank accounts rather than getting his cabinet confrmed.  Stop Picking on President Trump!


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 8, 2017)

Other well thought of presidents have done the same thing, so why should we impeach this one?


----------



## edward37 (Feb 8, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> Other well thought of presidents have done the same thing, so why should we impeach this one?


I doubt the same thing  You think it fine that this pos can enrich his family  ,put his 2 cents into their financial business?   aren't there laws against that?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 8, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> Other well thought of presidents have done the same thing, so why should we impeach this one?



Really, George protected Martha's businesses?  Something more than your opinion Beale, is expected.


----------



## vlad_hombre (Feb 8, 2017)

Jackson said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > vlad_hombre said:
> ...



*Normally, the White House is a very busy place with a rigid schedule.

Considering the reports of Trump donning a bathrobe in the late afternoons to retire in front of the television, maybe this White House is different.

I'm not sure which would be the worse scenario, but neither is normal.*


----------



## Jackson (Feb 8, 2017)

vlad_hombre said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Is that the best negative comment you have against the president?  Yawn.


----------



## bendog (Feb 8, 2017)

TJ Maxx throws away signs advertising Ivanka Trump merchandise

Sexism.  Trump needs to address this NOW


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 8, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Other well thought of presidents have done the same thing, so why should we impeach this one?
> ...


Get all the facts, watch the whole thing before you make an ass of yourself.

The farmers of the whiskey rebellion did not have the right to vote.  The person that led the charge to put down the rebellion, was, like our current crop of politicians, a hypocrite.

One of the largest land owners in the colonies was Washington.

Your ignorance is astounding.  Seriously.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 8, 2017)

kaz said:


> I believe he was referring to that since you're female, as a parent you'd be a mother rather than a father.  You didn't get that?  Seriously?



She's very confused...she can't decide if she's a wife or a husband.


----------



## Jarhead (Feb 8, 2017)

Juan de Fuca said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Juan de Fuca said:
> ...


Oh....so you ARE 3.

Got it.


----------



## vlad_hombre (Feb 8, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > I believe he was referring to that since you're female, as a parent you'd be a mother rather than a father.  You didn't get that?  Seriously?
> ...



*Admit it ...

... Trump's misogyny is a feature rather than a bug for you, ain't it?*


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 8, 2017)

He did exactly what I would have done...lets not play stupid here. The stores dumped her line because of her father and who he is. In the coming years we are going to see the difference between patriotic American businesses and Global sucking businesses that could not care less about America and it's people. Those anti America first businesses will go the way of the buggy whip, one after another. These stores want cheap labor here and over seas. A natural enemy of someone like President Trump! 3 cheers for the man that will stand in defense of his family and his nation.


----------



## Ozone (Feb 8, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Why wait?? Impeach the pos
> Trump’s tweet — which was retweeted by the official @POTUS account — represents his latest attempt to use the power of the presidency to benefit his family’s b...
> 
> See More
> ...


Absolutely not. We are not going to impeach the President of the United States because of the silliness of Twitter. Get real.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 8, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> vlad_hombre said:
> 
> 
> > *What the hell is wrong with him??*
> ...



Please.  It's business.  Her clothing line is expensive and its really nothing special.  For that kind of money, I can buy Jones of New York, Calvin Klein, or Ralph Lauren, which are all better quality and workmanship, and better designed.  

Ivanka Trump's line is just one of any number of vanity lines, none of which are doing all that well.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 8, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> Other well thought of presidents have done the same thing, so why should we impeach this one?



What other President has violated the Nobility Clause (Art. I, sec 9, Clause 8)?  Trump has already done so, and is culpable of at least a misdemeanor, if not a high crime.  If the H. of Rep. had integrity, which is highly doubtful, they would write and pass an article of impeachment, thereby putting The President on trial and able to prove is innocence, or be convicted by the Senate and end this nightmare.

President Carter, President H. W, Bush, President Clinton, President G. Bush, and President Obama took the oath of office and promised to defend and support the Constitution of the United States.  As the highest statesmen alive today, they need to stand as one, and call for the impeachment of Donald J. Trump.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 8, 2017)

Can't keep up with all these merchandise and business protests anymore.  People have lost their minds.  I mean it.


----------



## Jarhead (Feb 8, 2017)

Dragonlady said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > vlad_hombre said:
> ...


yet the taking her line off the shelves came within days of a call to boycott stores that sold it.

Nope. Only a coincidence.

Such is why those that lean left are so easily fooled by the spin of the politicians they look up to.

Curious...what is it like to support a politician that sees you as one that can easily be fooled?


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 8, 2017)

"Give them the Tariff Donald" 

"Give them the Tariff"


----------



## martybegan (Feb 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Can't keep up with all these merchandise and business protests anymore.  People have lost their minds.  I mean it.



I have never felt the need to boycott anything over politics. It's petty.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Feb 8, 2017)

vlad_hombre said:


> *What the hell is wrong with him??*



He's trying to bully Nordstrom into continuing her line of China and Mexican-made shit.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 8, 2017)

I didn't know she had stuff in the lower end stores.


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 8, 2017)

Jarhead said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...


You can't fool the willingly dumb. Libs are sheep on purpose. They are given marching orders to boycott something they do it without question.

Which is why this fake trump "rage" troll thread is so amusing...just sayin.


----------



## The VOR (Feb 8, 2017)

bendog said:


> TJ Maxx throws away signs advertising Ivanka Trump merchandise
> 
> Sexism.  Trump needs to address this NOW


Stop whining.  There is plenty more junk out there like hers to buy that is also Made in China.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Feb 8, 2017)

Jarhead said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



Nope, wrong again, Sparky.

"Nordstrom has decided to stop carrying Ivanka Trump's brand, the retailer told Business Insider on Thursday....Nordstrom became one of the main targets of the boycotts after *a shopper's open letter to the retailer went viral in October*. The letter called Ivanka Trump's brand "toxic" and demanded that Nordstrom stop selling it."""


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Feb 8, 2017)

bendog said:


> TJ Maxx throws away signs advertising Ivanka Trump merchandise
> 
> Sexism.  Trump needs to address this NOW




So what.  TJMaxx is a private concern.  It's free do promote whatever merchandise it wants to and that it carries in its stores.


----------



## SYTFE (Feb 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Can't keep up with all these merchandise and business protests anymore.  People have lost their minds.  I mean it.



No, they haven't.  People are just getting warmed up.


----------



## Jarhead (Feb 8, 2017)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


lmao...

you really are kept in the dark by the news media...aren't you.

Pay attention.......maybe use your brain a little.

I doubt you will.


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 8, 2017)

The VOR said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > TJ Maxx throws away signs advertising Ivanka Trump merchandise
> ...


Yeah like stuff sold by Jennifer Lopez for instance.


----------



## SYTFE (Feb 8, 2017)

bendog said:


> TJ Maxx throws away signs advertising Ivanka Trump merchandise
> 
> Sexism.  Trump needs to address this NOW



lol, you can't tell businesses to sell a particular product, you authoritarian moron.  Take your little fascist fantasies and shove them up your ass.  Women don't want to buy her shitty Chinese made garbage.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 8, 2017)

He said in part my daughter has been treated unfairly by Nordstrom she is s great person. Yes by all means try and bring impeachment over that I think we would all love to see the left explain how the President saying my daughter has been treated unfairly and is a great person is a basis for impeachment.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Feb 8, 2017)

The VOR said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > TJ Maxx throws away signs advertising Ivanka Trump merchandise
> ...



There is that too....Plus, if one wants to buy her stuff, there're plenty of places to do so.

Tracking the Stores That Carry (or Don't Carry) Ivanka Trump's Products


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## The VOR (Feb 8, 2017)

BlueGin said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...


Whatever.  Makes no difference to me.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 8, 2017)

Look at how all the people freaking out over whether Trump would accept the election results are now behaving.  Fucking petulant children.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Feb 8, 2017)

bendog said:


> TJ Maxx throws away signs advertising Ivanka Trump merchandise
> 
> Sexism.  Trump needs to address this NOW


Clinton was unable to  put forward an affirmative agenda during the campaign, but now we are learning what Democrats are all about, personal attacks on the President's family.  

The up-to-date list of companies that sell Trump brands


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Feb 8, 2017)

The VOR said:


> Made in China.



Trust me.  Most consumers don't buy things made in the U.S. or Western Europe.  They may want to, but they don't because, for the most part, it's too expensive.


----------



## Jarhead (Feb 8, 2017)

The VOR said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > The VOR said:
> ...


Based on how often you posted regarding this, I say it must make a major difference to you


----------



## Camp (Feb 8, 2017)

martybegan said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Can't keep up with all these merchandise and business protests anymore.  People have lost their minds.  I mean it.
> ...


Is this a boycott? Seems to be a business decision because the stuff is not selling. Too many customers don't like the Trump name.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 8, 2017)

I don't see any sense in all this, really.  I suppose it's the first time we've had a First Family with so many businesses to target, so maybe it makes sense if you don't like Trump, you won't buy Ivanka's line.  But for department store chains to be so sensitive to the politics that they would remove her line entirely?


----------



## The VOR (Feb 8, 2017)

Jarhead said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


You got me.  I really do give a fuck whether or not Jennifer and Ivanka's clothing line sells.  

Happy now, asshole?


----------



## Jarhead (Feb 8, 2017)

The VOR said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > The VOR said:
> ...


Actually, it wasn't a matter of me being happy or not. It was a matter of calling someone out who posts on here when they blatantly lie.

You see, this is a debate board. And one someone blatantly lies on a debate board, they should be called out.

Otherwise, the debate is fundamentally flawed and worthless.

Got it?


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 8, 2017)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Clinton was unable to  put forward an affirmative agenda during the campaign, but now we are learning what Democrats are all about, personal attacks on the President's family.
> 
> The up-to-date list of companies that sell Trump brands



Wrong, as usual.  This is an attack on a family which is openly seeking to profit from their political office.  The rules say the President and his closest advisors must divest themselves of their business interests.  The Trumps refuse to do that.

Ivanka Trump and her husband want to be on her father's staff.  That violates the nepotism rules put in place after JFK made his brother Attorney General.  

Neither Donald Trump nor Ivanka has divested themselves of their business interests.  In Donnie's case, this is grounds for Impeachment.  He is in violation of the Constitution.

Democrats aren't going along with all these Constitituional violations, ethics violations and out and out lying by the President and his staff.

I'm sorry if the truth and decency offend you.  You'll just have to get used to people refusing to give up their rights under the Constitution.  Elections do have consequences and so does behaving illegally and in violation of the Constitution,


----------



## Jarhead (Feb 8, 2017)

Dragonlady said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Clinton was unable to  put forward an affirmative agenda during the campaign, but now we are learning what Democrats are all about, personal attacks on the President's family.
> ...


Right off the bat, your post is inaccurate making the entire post useless.

The rules actually make it clear that the President is NOT subject to divesting from business.

Where do you get your information?

Chuck Schumer?


----------



## kaz (Feb 8, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > I believe he was referring to that since you're female, as a parent you'd be a mother rather than a father.  You didn't get that?  Seriously?
> ...



What day of the week is it?


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 8, 2017)

The VOR said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > The VOR said:
> ...


Me neither. Every overrated starlet has a crappy clothes line.


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 8, 2017)

Jarhead said:


> The rules actually make it clear that the President is NOT subject to divesting from business.



My how times have changed.

When Jimmy Carter became POTUS, he gave up his peanut farm—something he actually created without fraud, bankruptcy or other shenanigans—and then proceeded to be investigated for six months by a special prosecutor republican born and raised.

Arthur Hill Christy was hired by the Department of Justice in 1979 to thoroughly investigate every peanut shell to try to find something, anything scandalous in Jimmy Carter’s family peanut farm. There was no wrong doing.

Them the did the same thing for Carter's right hand man, Ham Jordan and found nothing there either.. he allegedly "snorted a line" at Studio 54.

As we enter a new age, there is news that a Kuwaiti meeting was "encouraged" to move their function from the "Four Seasons in DC to the Trump Mausoleum" .. and of course the Secret Service is renting space in the Trump Tower to the tune of 3 million per year. Now Donald is advertising that if someone moves into the Trump Tower they will benefit from the security that the Secret Service offers. Even though he minimizes the role and function of the Secret Service by keeping his own security force.

Remember Jimmy Carter's "Peanutgate" and how the times are a changin..


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Feb 8, 2017)

Dragonlady said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Clinton was unable to  put forward an affirmative agenda during the campaign, but now we are learning what Democrats are all about, personal attacks on the President's family.
> ...


So profoundly ignorant and dishonest, as usual.  You have to try to understand that the fact you have a feeling doesn't mean the Constitution has endorsed it.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 8, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



None of what you posted was anything I did not know.  In fact, your response was a non sequitur, for the Whiskey Rebellion had nothing to do with Trump's behavior - who BTW has great wealth too (though to my knowledge Washington never needed to declare bankruptcy).  As for your complaint that the farmer's did not have the right to vote, please post some evidence.  Of course Women were denied the vote up until the 20th Century in the US,  noted, since it seems non sequiturs are fair game when posted in response to you.


----------



## edward37 (Feb 8, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Other well thought of presidents have done the same thing, so why should we impeach this one?
> ...


just imagine wry,,if it was obama  speaking up for  or aiding in his families finances,,,,,you'd be able to hear repub howls from washington to palins porch


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 8, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> He said in part my daughter has been treated unfairly by Nordstrom she is s great person. Yes by all means try and bring impeachment over that I think we would all love to see the left explain how the President saying my daughter has been treated unfairly and is a great person is a basis for impeachment.



You're the only one to equate his comment about his daughter to an article of impeachment.  That is no high crime or misdemeanor; taking money from foreign sources, in terms of income derived from his real estate holding overseas is in violation of COTUS - see Art. I, sec. 9, clause 8.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 8, 2017)

Dragonlady said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Clinton was unable to  put forward an affirmative agenda during the campaign, but now we are learning what Democrats are all about, personal attacks on the President's family.
> ...





What utter blather.


----------



## sartre play (Feb 8, 2017)

More distraction, more tweets


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 8, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



So true.  We all must remember that hypocrisy, half-truths, rumors, innuendos and The BIG LIE are the only tools in the bag of the Republicans and members of the Alt. Right.  Truth, Justice and the American way get in their when seeking and keeping power.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 8, 2017)

What was Ivanka Trump elected to again?


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 8, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > He said in part my daughter has been treated unfairly by Nordstrom she is s great person. Yes by all means try and bring impeachment over that I think we would all love to see the left explain how the President saying my daughter has been treated unfairly and is a great person is a basis for impeachment.
> ...


The tweet was the focus of the OP I'm not the OP. You and the OP should contact Maxine Watters with your impeachment concerns the three of you seem to be at the same idiocy level.


----------



## TomParks (Feb 8, 2017)

I can only imagine the meltdown when the libs lose in 2018....going to be epic


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 8, 2017)

bendog said:


> TJ Maxx throws away signs advertising Ivanka Trump merchandise
> 
> Sexism.  Trump needs to address this NOW



Beats getting their windows smashed and you scum taking a dump in their dressing rooms.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 8, 2017)

Jarhead said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



No, from the Congressional Ethics Office which said that Trump's plan for his business holdings was "woefully inadequate", and that it appears that Trump fails to comprehend the meaning of the term "blind trust" since he is incapable of understanding that putting his sons in charge of the businesses is not in any way "blind".

I'm also going on the statements of various government officials that Trump's ownership of business in foreign countries violates the Constitution.  Foreign governments are now rushing to book events at Trump hotels around the world.


----------



## edward37 (Feb 8, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


Why can't the daughter stand up for herself ?? Why does daddy who at one time said he'd not get involved in his childrens businesses need to open his yap?


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 8, 2017)

TomParks said:


> I can only imagine the meltdown when the libs lose in 2018....going to be epic


They are going to run out of things to boycott and burn down.


----------



## edward37 (Feb 8, 2017)

edward37 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


AND ALL they did  as trump was so fond of saying ,,YOU'RE FIRED


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Feb 8, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> View attachment 111395



When you get rid of the mainstream media, what will you replace them with?  Just answer the question.  Don't be a coward and deflect.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 8, 2017)

Jackson said:


> It was a bad move by Trump.  He should not be tweeting about financial decisions of any business to drop their child's line of clothing.  Trump, that is not the country's business.


Agreed, his revenge should be served cold, outside the public billboard of Twitter..


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Feb 8, 2017)

Silhouette said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > It was a bad move by Trump.  He should not be tweeting about financial decisions of any business to drop their child's line of clothing.  Trump, that is not the country's business.
> ...



Agreed 100% outside of any public forum.  Privately.  Like his meetings with Putin.
Except she's a big girl and should handle it on her own.  Oh wait, if it wasn't for the Trump name she couldn't sell shit.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Feb 8, 2017)

Saw this comment on the WSJ boards, funny a shit:

"
_The solution is clear President Chaos. 
Executive Order - just mandate all department stores carry the brand. 
That was easy!
Are we sick of winning yet? 
#NeverForgetBowling GreenMassacre_"""


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 8, 2017)

*Moderation Message: 

Now 3 merged threads all in one convenient place. Keep the place NEAT !! Check the forum listings BEFORE creating topics. In politics -- check at LEAST the 1st 2 pages of listings.  

Merged threads all start early afternoon. The "early vlad" gets the worm..   LOL... 
*


----------



## edward37 (Feb 8, 2017)

Jackson said:


> It was a bad move by Trump.  He should not be tweeting about financial decisions of any business to drop their child's line of clothing.  Trump, that is not the country's business.


why can't the daughter speak up for herself??? She needs daddy  ?


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 8, 2017)

edward37 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


And all he did was say she was treated unfairly and is a great person getting involved would be Trump demanding Nordstrom reinstate her line or threatening to have the DOJ investigate them none of which has happened you really are dense. Now go contact Watters and get that impeachment ball rolling.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 8, 2017)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Nope, wrong again, Sparky.
> 
> "Nordstrom has decided to stop carrying Ivanka Trump's brand, the retailer told Business Insider on Thursday....Nordstrom became one of the main targets of the boycotts after *a shopper's open letter to the retailer went viral in October*. The letter called Ivanka Trump's brand "toxic" and demanded that Nordstrom stop selling it."""


So it WAS political and had zip to do with sales. Just appeasing intolerant hatemongers. Thanks!


----------



## edward37 (Feb 8, 2017)

Poor dump   Ivanka treated so unfairly    Guess all those he didn't pay and all those with law suits against him were treated fairly  ?? Back in your face you dump pos


----------



## edward37 (Feb 8, 2017)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 111395
> ...


Hanitty O'Reilly and limpaw?


----------



## edward37 (Feb 8, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


well maybe it's not an impeachable offense    but he certainly should keep his mouth shut with any references to childrens business Let Ivanka speak up She's a big girl


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 8, 2017)

edward37 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Yes she can and if he wants to say something is unfair he can it falls under that little freedom of speech thing we have.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 8, 2017)

BlindBoo said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > The rules actually make it clear that the President is NOT subject to divesting from business.
> ...


Are you saying today's Democrats are incompetent and can't find their asses in a closet? I'd agree but that doesn't mean Trump is guilty of the the charges hurled at him.

Maybe if the Dems had some good ideas instead of one hatefest after the other.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 8, 2017)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> What was Ivanka Trump elected to again?



Trump's Kitchen Cabinet, aka:  a group of unofficial advisers to the holder of an elected office who are considered to be unduly influential.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 8, 2017)

edward37 said:


> well maybe it's not an impeachable offense    but he certainly should keep his mouth shut with any references to childrens business Let Ivanka speak http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...-who-made-Harry-Truman-fume-dies-at-85.htmlup She's a big girl


Why?


A LINE has been drawn under a famous episode in American presidential folklore with the death of a mild-mannered music reviewer once threatened with serious physical injury by President Harry Truman.

Paul Hume, The Washington Post's music critic, wrote a gently damning review of the singing of Margaret Truman, the president's daughter, at a 1950 Washington recital.

"Miss Truman is a unique American phenomenon with a pleasant voice of little size and fair quality," Hume wrote of the performance.

"She is extremely attractive on stage, yet Miss Truman cannot sing very well. She is flat a good deal of the time. . ."

Truman was livid and fired off a letter, branding Hume "an eight ulcer man on four ulcer pay". Then he added: "Some day I hope to meet you. When that happens, you'll need a new nose, a lot of beefsteak for black eyes, and perhaps a supporter below!"


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 8, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > vlad_hombre said:
> ...



Ohhh look, my stalker troll is back.

I see you can't contribute anything that is on topic....

As for the topic, the line should be evaluated on it's own merit.


----------



## whitehall (Feb 8, 2017)

The president defends his family and the left calls it "rage tweeting". No surprises from the pathetic losers.


----------



## initforme (Feb 8, 2017)

That isn't anything that america cares about.  He is doing some good things but his family stuff is no part of his presidency.  Where are his advisors?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 8, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



It seems to me that Congress has not infringed on the speech of President Trump, thus this comment ^^^ borders on the ridiculous.  The issue is not the rule of the law of the land, it is about deportment, circumspection and if The President is culpable of his lack of both.


----------



## jillian (Feb 8, 2017)

vlad_hombre said:


> *What the hell is wrong with him??*



he's mentally unstable.... that was clear during his campaign.


----------



## jillian (Feb 8, 2017)

whitehall said:


> The president defends his family and the left calls it "rage tweeting". No surprises from the pathetic losers.


the president and his family shouldn't be cashing in on his office.

idiotas.


----------



## owebo (Feb 8, 2017)

initforme said:


> That isn't anything that america cares about.  He is doing some good things but his family stuff is no part of his presidency.  Where are his advisors?


More importantly, why is America now tweeting about Nordstroms?  And bashing the fuck out of them......


----------



## jillian (Feb 8, 2017)

owebo said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > That isn't anything that america cares about.  He is doing some good things but his family stuff is no part of his presidency.  Where are his advisors?
> ...



quiet, troll scum


----------



## owebo (Feb 8, 2017)

jillian said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > initforme said:
> ...


Awww.....confused snowflake.....


----------



## The VOR (Feb 8, 2017)

initforme said:


> *Why is trump tweeting about Nordstroms?*


Because that is what all 13 year-old girls do when they throw a hissy fit.


----------



## The VOR (Feb 8, 2017)

owebo said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...


I see the one-line-loser still has nothing to do with himself, as usual.  

What a sorry little loser you are.  Indeed.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 8, 2017)

tresbigdog said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > He's just defending his daughter.
> ...


If it can be proven that the store really doesn't have a legitimate reason to drop her line, what he is doing is what he should be doing. He is being there for his daughter should she need him.

God bless you and him and Ivanka always!!!

Holly


----------



## 12icer (Feb 8, 2017)

You liberals opinion doesn't matter at all YOU LOOSERS need some more tissue? HAHAHA, BOOOHOOO that man won, I wanted a lying, treasonous, murdering bitch BOO HOOO HOOOO.


----------



## initforme (Feb 8, 2017)

Its a s decision.  If her stuff isn't selling then a smart business takes it off the shelf.....it has zero...zero to do with anything presidential.  So it shouldn't be out there.  Looks really stupid. Nobody cares about a line of clothes.


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 8, 2017)

owebo said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > That isn't anything that america cares about.  He is doing some good things but his family stuff is no part of his presidency.  Where are his advisors?
> ...


 


owebo said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > That isn't anything that america cares about.  He is doing some good things but his family stuff is no part of his presidency.  Where are his advisors?
> ...


 
Their stock is taking a big hit. They were already down 15% last year. I guess they just wanted to commit hari kari in a blaze of glory.

Financial seppuku over Trump. It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## tigerred59 (Feb 8, 2017)

initforme said:


> That isn't anything that america cares about.  He is doing some good things but his family stuff is no part of his presidency.  Where are his advisors?


*The guy goes to a prayer breakfast and talks about the Apprentice ratings??? And you ask about this shit??? LOLOLOLOL....the man is a fuckin idiot and disgrace to this country....but as long as white men and women are happy, who cares, yes?

*


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 8, 2017)

initforme said:


> Its a s decision.  If her stuff isn't selling then a smart business takes it off the shelf.....it has zero...zero to do with anything presidential.  So it shouldn't be out there.  Looks really stupid. Nobody cares about a line of clothes.


 
It's a political action. You need to get up to speed. And the company will pay a heavy price for it.


----------



## owebo (Feb 8, 2017)

The VOR said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Indeed...


----------



## owebo (Feb 8, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > Its a s decision.  If her stuff isn't selling then a smart business takes it off the shelf.....it has zero...zero to do with anything presidential.  So it shouldn't be out there.  Looks really stupid. Nobody cares about a line of clothes.
> ...


Liberals have no fucking clue what is going on...


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 8, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > That isn't anything that america cares about.  He is doing some good things but his family stuff is no part of his presidency.  Where are his advisors?
> ...


 
For crying out loud you fool he made a joke at the prayer breakfast about praying for Arnie's ratings.

You are just so full of anger and bullshit, you need a fucking enema.


----------



## owebo (Feb 8, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > initforme said:
> ...


Then he will be brainless....


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 8, 2017)

owebo said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > That isn't anything that america cares about.  He is doing some good things but his family stuff is no part of his presidency.  Where are his advisors?
> ...


Nordstrom's does not cater to working class America anyway. She can start her own "Made in America " clothing store for hot chicks that drive pick-ups and wear jeans and a cowboy hat.


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 8, 2017)

owebo said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > initforme said:
> ...


 
I love it. What I don't get is that the freaking left wing loons who dress up in black masks that threaten these boycotts don't shop at Nordstrom. Wealthy Republican women do. Or used to.

Check it out.

*Exclusive — Women Nationwide Cut Up Nordstrom’s Cards, Plan Boycotts After Political Decision to Drop Ivanka Trump Line*

Exclusive — Women Nationwide Cut Up Nordstrom’s Cards, Plan Boycotts After Political Decision to Drop Ivanka Trump Line - Breitbart


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 8, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > initforme said:
> ...



Really?  Today their stock dropped for about 20 min. but then closed at 44.53, up 4.09 percent for the day.  Nope, Trump had zero effect on Nordstrom's today.


----------



## initforme (Feb 8, 2017)

Explain how this is something america cares about.  That's the point.  Private business garbage which means zero...nothing...to anyone who is an american citizen...nobody gives a rats butt about a clothing line or nordstroms.  Man some of you are dog crap dumb.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 8, 2017)

Would they ban a clothing line by Obama kid? Fuck no...chickenshits would fear the race card.


----------



## owebo (Feb 8, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


Trump will have a big effect on Nordstrom's bottom line..fuck them.....


----------



## initforme (Feb 8, 2017)

I nevetr bought a thing at nordstroms.  And I could care less about ANYclothing line...you are dog crap dumb....beyond dumb.  Its clothes you inbreds.


----------



## owebo (Feb 8, 2017)

initforme said:


> Explain how this is something america cares about.  That's the point.  Private business garbage which means zero...nothing...to anyone who is an american citizen...nobody gives a rats butt about a clothing line or nordstroms.  Man some of you are dog crap dumb.


Go to Twitter......stupid fucktard liberal.....


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 8, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > initforme said:
> ...





Bush92 said:


> Would they ban a clothing line by Obama kid? Fuck no...chickenshits would fear the race card.



If Obama was still in the White House when they tried to launch a clothing line, yeah, there would be outcry.


----------



## initforme (Feb 8, 2017)

Why should I go to a loser site like twitter.  You don't get the point.  A clothing line is pulled....who cares?  No american with two brain cells doesn't care.  I do t care who owns it.  Its not worth a prez commenting about nationally.  Nobody...nobody cares.  It doesn't affect the country.  Its a non story except for lowlifes who are so damn dumb they bite at every tweet like a suckerfish.


----------



## owebo (Feb 8, 2017)

initforme said:


> Why should I go to a loser site like twitter.  You don't get the point.  A clothing line is pulled....who cares?  No american with two brain cells doesn't care.  I do t care who owns it.  Its not worth a prez commenting about nationally.  Nobody...nobody cares.  It doesn't affect the country.  Its a non story except for lowlifes who are so damn dumb they bite at every tweet like a suckerfish.


Americans are bashing the fuck out of Nordstrom's.....good....


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 8, 2017)

initforme said:


> That isn't anything that america cares about.  He is doing some good things but his family stuff is no part of his presidency.  Where are his advisors?


I told y'all 2017 was going to be a great year!

This shit just gets better and better!

@POTUS retweets Trump blasting Nordstrom


----------



## Theowl32 (Feb 8, 2017)

A letter from liberal hero Harry S Truman to a critic who made a bad review of her daughter.


Mr. Hume:

I've just read your lousy review of Margaret's concert. I've come to the conclusion that you are an "eight ulcer man on four ulcer pay."

It seems to me that you are a frustrated old man who wishes he could have been successful. When you write such poppy-cock as was in the back section of the paper you work for it shows conclusively that you're off the beam and at least four of your ulcers are at work.

Some day I hope to meet you. When that happens you'll need a new nose, a lot of beefsteak for black eyes, and perhaps a supporter below!

Pegler, a gutter snipe, is a gentleman alongside you. I hope you'll accept that statement as a worse insult than a reflection on your ancestry.

H.S.T.

Truman Library - Letter to Hume

Liberals...


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 8, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > That isn't anything that america cares about.  He is doing some good things but his family stuff is no part of his presidency.  Where are his advisors?
> ...


Better than talking about Crusades taking place 900 years ago.


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 8, 2017)

initforme said:


> Its a s decision.  If her stuff isn't selling then a smart business takes it off the shelf.....it has zero...zero to do with anything presidential.  So it shouldn't be out there.  Looks really stupid. Nobody cares about a line of clothes.


It won't be long before saying "treated so unfairly" will be as big of a joke as Jesse Jackson playing the race card.


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 8, 2017)

Theowl32 said:


> A letter from liberal hero Harry S Truman to a critic who made a bad review of her daughter.
> 
> 
> Mr. Hume:
> ...


Good post, but Trump isn't even close to being Truman.  IMHO, Trump is his own worst enemy and will soon wear out his welcome to many of his own voters simply because he's a whiner.


----------



## Theowl32 (Feb 8, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > That isn't anything that america cares about.  He is doing some good things but his family stuff is no part of his presidency.  Where are his advisors?
> ...


N words are a disgrace to this country.


----------



## initforme (Feb 8, 2017)

Nordstroms will do just fine.  I will never be a cheerleader for any american elected slimeball official.  I will call every one of them out.  Its my job as a patriot.


----------



## Vastator (Feb 8, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > That isn't anything that america cares about.  He is doing some good things but his family stuff is no part of his presidency.  Where are his advisors?
> ...


Leave it to a Democrat to inject race into the issue...


----------



## owebo (Feb 8, 2017)

initforme said:


> I nevetr bought a thing at nordstroms.  And I could care less about ANYclothing line...you are dog crap dumb....beyond dumb.  Its clothes you inbreds.


So you found out they don't take your EBT card....good for you....


----------



## initforme (Feb 8, 2017)

This is a non story drummed up by political boot lickers who can't figure out america doesn't care about either loser side involved.


----------



## initforme (Feb 8, 2017)

Never heard of nordstroms before today but I guarantee its big retail and a god awful place of employment.  As far as what they sell or not only utter morons care.


----------



## Theowl32 (Feb 8, 2017)

initforme said:


> This is a non story drummed up by political boot lickers who can't figure out america doesn't care about either loser side involved.


Lol, this is your thread


----------



## initforme (Feb 8, 2017)

Why support our politicians owebo?  I surely don't and am not afraid to call them on everything they do.


----------



## owebo (Feb 8, 2017)

initforme said:


> Never heard of nordstroms before today but I guarantee its big retail and a god awful place of employment.  As far as what they sell or not only utter morons care.


Oh no one assumed you would have known what it was....


----------



## owebo (Feb 8, 2017)

initforme said:


> Why support our politicians owebo?  I surely don't and am not afraid to call them on everything they do.


I am an American, living in America....


----------



## Toro (Feb 8, 2017)

initforme said:


> That isn't anything that america cares about.  He is doing some good things but his family stuff is no part of his presidency.  Where are his advisors?



Because it's important for the President to complain about how his daughter was treated at a store.  

Serious Business.


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 8, 2017)

Theowl32 said:


> N words are a disgrace to this country.


So are Cowards who want to insult, but are afraid to say what they mean.


----------



## owebo (Feb 8, 2017)

Toro said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > That isn't anything that america cares about.  He is doing some good things but his family stuff is no part of his presidency.  Where are his advisors?
> ...


Link to store she was at?


----------



## initforme (Feb 8, 2017)

Yup...I wonder why some actually care?  Nobody cares about a clothes business.  It has no affect on anyone.  Its comical.


----------



## initforme (Feb 8, 2017)

This happens every day in the business world.  This is no different.  Does anybody really care?  Only weirdos really care.


----------



## Vastator (Feb 8, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > N words are a disgrace to this country.
> ...


I think this site auto censors the word he's inferring. I doubt fear was involved... Unless you're referring to whomever decided that word needed censoring.


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...


Someone with a spine would post something like "Fuck you, you Goddam N*GGER C*nt!!!!", but, well, you know, most racist dipshits are really just spineless fucks.


----------



## Vastator (Feb 8, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Or just have a biased preference that offends your personal beliefs...


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Bias towards cowardice and racism does offend me.  Americans are better than that.  You are free to disagree.


----------



## Theowl32 (Feb 8, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Especially n words.


----------



## Vastator (Feb 8, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Indeed. I am free. Therefore; not subject to offense, at the mere existence of a differing preference.


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 8, 2017)

Theowl32 said:


> Especially n words.


Nutjob?  Nincompoop?  Nonuts?  Neckless? Nancy? Nutless?  Nagger? Nifkin?  Nyphomaniac?  Nomp?  Niplet?


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Indeed. I am free. Therefore; not subject to offense, at the mere existence of a differing preference.


Awesome.  Just like every American is and should be, Amirite?


----------



## Theowl32 (Feb 8, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Especially n words.
> ...


All of them.

Especially racist n words who use race for political expediency. 

Especially n words like that.

Nothing worse than dirty stinking race baiting leftwing n words. 

All of them.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 8, 2017)

Cause he is using the office of the president to enrich his family.  Nothing new from him...


----------



## Vastator (Feb 8, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed. I am free. Therefore; not subject to offense, at the mere existence of a differing preference.
> ...


I can't speak for every American. Only me. I am but one voice, in a chorus of millions.


----------



## mgh80 (Feb 8, 2017)

Sounds like he has a problem with capitalism? This is how the free market works: you have the freedom of speech, but there are consequences (both positive and negative) for it. People apparently have stopped purchasing her line's products, so some retailers are no longer carrying them...surprise? Not really: that's the way business works.


----------



## jknowgood (Feb 8, 2017)

initforme said:


> That isn't anything that america cares about.  He is doing some good things but his family stuff is no part of his presidency.  Where are his advisors?


They went after his daughter for political purposes. So he fought back. I take it you don't have children? If you do, your a pussy.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 8, 2017)

I am sure that if his kid gets a bad grade in school, Trump will tweet how unfair and terrible the kid's teacher is. It is what immature whiners do.


----------



## mgh80 (Feb 8, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > That isn't anything that america cares about.  He is doing some good things but his family stuff is no part of his presidency.  Where are his advisors?
> ...



Political or economic? 

If it was political why would they wait until now and during the election season?


----------



## jknowgood (Feb 8, 2017)

mgh80 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > initforme said:
> ...


Then why not drop it when Trump began his presidency run? They did it to try to be appealing to liberals. Well they forgot, most liberals don't have money. A failed attempt to be cool.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 8, 2017)

guno said:


> What a mentally ill shit gibbon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess Obama set such a low precedent for him. Obama bitched about everything. Fox News, court decisions, gun-owners, ..etc.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 8, 2017)

bendog said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > vlad_hombre said:
> ...


So-called president Drumplethinskin.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 8, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> View attachment 111395


You propagandists wish.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 8, 2017)

SYTFE said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > TJ Maxx throws away signs advertising Ivanka Trump merchandise
> ...


Sarcasm....it's sarcasm.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Feb 8, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Why wait?? Impeach the pos
> Trump’s tweet — which was retweeted by the official @POTUS account — represents his latest attempt to use the power of the presidency to benefit his family’s b...
> 
> See More
> ...





bodecea said:


> Unethical...but get used to it.



Whoa!  

Are you advocating indifference toward blatantly unethical behavior -- behavior aimed at personal familial gain -- by a President of the United States?  
Do you not take objection to that sort of behavior by a President?
For what other individuals or categories of individuals are you so glib toward unethical conduct?


----------



## mgh80 (Feb 8, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Trump's getting a big backlash and if it affects their bottom line: they're going to pull the line...it's that simple. It's capitalism and they're doing what they (think they) need to do in order to make money. Some people I think are taking it too personally: it's strictly business.

PS: There are plenty of rich conservatives and liberals.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 8, 2017)

Xelor said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Why wait?? Impeach the pos
> ...


Unethical.  Get used to it.


----------



## Qball (Feb 8, 2017)

Good God, people act like battered wives when it comes to Trump's tweets. The slightest remark sends you guys into a panic. Y'all act like he threatened to send the CEO to the guillotine or something. Get a grip.


----------



## Jully Rowe Davis (Feb 8, 2017)

Has anyone read the letter Nordstrom wrote then let her line go? I think it more than shows a link between their hatred for Trumps policies and are taking it out on his daughter


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## OnePercenter (Feb 8, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > That isn't anything that america cares about.  He is doing some good things but his family stuff is no part of his presidency.  Where are his advisors?
> ...



BULLSHIT! Her China made clothing line isn't selling. Besides, how many middle class Americans can afford to buy from Nordstrom?


----------



## Political Junky (Feb 8, 2017)

owebo said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > That isn't anything that america cares about.  He is doing some good things but his family stuff is no part of his presidency.  Where are his advisors?
> ...


I think few Alt-Right folks shop at Nordstrom. They're more likely to go to WalMart.


----------



## jknowgood (Feb 8, 2017)

mgh80 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...


Agreed, but I don't think there is as many Trump haters as the media says there is.


----------



## jillian (Feb 8, 2017)

OnePercenter said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > initforme said:
> ...



nordstrom's isn't that expensive. but ok....

and i know an awful lot of people who wouldn't spend five cents on anything with the trump name.


----------



## jillian (Feb 8, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > That isn't anything that america cares about.  He is doing some good things but his family stuff is no part of his presidency.  Where are his advisors?
> ...



he's the president dumbass..... he shouldn't be in ANY freaking business.

loon


----------



## jillian (Feb 8, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



is that what the voices in your head are telling you?

is that why there were more people protesting the orange sociopath than showed up at his inauguration?


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Feb 8, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Bye.


----------



## jillian (Feb 8, 2017)

Jully Rowe Davis said:


> Has anyone read the letter Nordstrom wrote then let her line go? I think it more than shows a link between their hatred for Trumps policies and are taking it out on his daughter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



and? again, he shouldn't have his name on ANY business.

but it is what happens when someone decides to spout white supremacist misogynist and bigoted policeies


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 8, 2017)

Theowl32 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...


Is that what you are doing?   Do you dislike black people for their skin tone or do you dislike racism in general, Theowl32? 

Personally, I'm tired of the racist bullshit.  I think President Obama had good intentions, but he fucked up because he was thinking about "black Americans" instead of just "Americans".

I'm not a "white-American" nor an "English-American" nor an "Irish-American" or any other hyphenated American.  I'm just an American who supports American ideals and our American Constitution.  Everybody else is free to go fuck themselves or disagree...which is the same to me either way.


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 8, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> Agreed, but I don't think there is as many Trump haters as the media says there is.


Agreed....but I think there will be a growing number of Trump laughers if he keeps this stupid shit up.

Which is worse; being hated or being laughed at as a fool?


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


 Me too!


----------



## Jully Rowe Davis (Feb 8, 2017)

Wow that is a lot of hate. FROM YOU.  Expected though. His name is not on her business. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## oreo (Feb 8, 2017)

vlad_hombre said:


> *What the hell is wrong with him??*


I think the question should be, what the hell isn't wrong with him -LOL

We should probably install psychiatrists in grade schools today so kids can figure out who is bat shit crazy so they don't vote for people like this in the future.


----------



## owebo (Feb 8, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > initforme said:
> ...


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 8, 2017)

Yes, Hillary is a nutjob and a liar.  That's why so many people didn't trust her.  OTOH, many people don't trust white supremacists, American Nazis, and other racist assholes.


----------



## jknowgood (Feb 8, 2017)

OnePercenter said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > initforme said:
> ...


Well then we agree.


----------



## jknowgood (Feb 8, 2017)

jillian said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


And I know plenty that won't since they cancelled Trumps line.


----------



## jknowgood (Feb 8, 2017)

jillian said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > initforme said:
> ...


So your good with someone coming after one of your family members?


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 9, 2017)

Donald should spend more time working with Congress on a Obamacare replacement and less time tweeting about his daughters tacky line of clothing


----------



## Claudette (Feb 9, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> vlad_hombre said:
> 
> 
> > *What the hell is wrong with him??*
> ...



I agree. The only idiots who see rage are the lefty's who want to see rage.

His Tweet was just stating facts. Nothing ticks the left off like facts. His Tweet wasn't rage or anything else. Just facts.

The left sure needs to grow the fuck up.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 9, 2017)

capitalism sucks. trump should make buying trump articles mandatory, by eo. that will make them libruls heads explode. and that is what counts. that, and the constitution. AND FREEDOM!!


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 9, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> vlad_hombre said:
> 
> 
> > *What the hell is wrong with him??*
> ...


LOL It's a leftist conspiracy?  One, Nordstrom's is a business, a very successful international business.  They make business decisions, not political decisions.  Two, because Trump is president of the US he needs to show restraint. He can personally feel protective about his kids, but to broadcast it to the world is very inappropiate for a head of state.


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 9, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Jarhead said:
> ...



Yes hatefests are a double edge sword.   After the last 8 years, the GOP has nothing to complain about when it comes to hate filled rhetoric and obstructionists tactics.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 9, 2017)

Nordstrom is up 7% since the stupid Trump tweet.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 9, 2017)

BlindBoo said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


How so? Not bending over for a totalitarian dictator is how you define hate? Here's a challenge for you: 
Name an issue and I'll tell you why it was opposed.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 9, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Nordstrom is up 7% since the stupid Trump tweet.


..and that proves...?


----------



## martybegan (Feb 9, 2017)

Camp said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Not sure if it is an organized boycott or not, but I'm sure politics have something to do with it.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 9, 2017)

Xelor said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Why wait?? Impeach the pos
> ...


I don't know why it's unethical.  It was a personal opinion by a protective daddy about a retailer that had its stock jump 4 points after his tweet.
Do you REALLY think people will stop giving Nordstrom their business because of this tweet?  I don't think it was even intended that way.  He's just grumbling about a personal issue.  It might not be "Presidential" but we should be used to that by now.  I agree with Bodeca that we need to get used to it, but I disagree it was "unethical."  That is giving far too much gravitas to the situation.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 9, 2017)

J.E.D said:


> Donald should spend more time working with Congress on a Obamacare replacement and less time tweeting about his daughters tacky line of clothing


Oh for heaven's sake.  It must have taken him all of 30 seconds to compose that tweet.  Please.


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 9, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Calling a sitting president a "totalitarian dictator"( granted a mild insult compared to much of the rhetoric after the election in 2008) is exactly what I'm talking about.  Seems Presidunce Gump (or should that be Dictator Gump?) and much of the GOP are extremely thin skinned.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 9, 2017)

Ivanka Trump's foreign manufacturing practices could be her brand's next big headache

Why doesn't Trump rail against that?


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 9, 2017)

Jully Rowe Davis said:


> Has anyone read the letter Nordstrom wrote then let her line go? I think it more than shows a link between their hatred for Trumps policies and are taking it out on his daughter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


Link?

Personally, business is business.  PR is one thing, but going political usually does more harm to a business than good.  Nordstrom's isn't Walmart; their clientele are well heeled and most well-heeled people are conservatives.  The only exceptions being Limousine Liberls, but they are the elite of Democrats, not the most common members.


----------



## bendog (Feb 9, 2017)

I am burning my Nordstram's dress shirts today, and heretofore I shall only buy English

Charles Tyrwhitt for Men's Dress Shirts, Suits, Ties, Shoes & Accessories


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 9, 2017)

bendog said:


> I am burning my Nordstram's dress shirts today, and heretofore I shall only buy English
> 
> Charles Tyrwhitt for Men's Dress Shirts, Suits, Ties, Shoes & Accessories


Neven been in one, likely never will.


----------



## bendog (Feb 9, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > I am burning my Nordstram's dress shirts today, and heretofore I shall only buy English
> ...


Oh the Nordstrom's store line was very nice.  Rather heavy weight and very soft.  Back in my ironing days.  But, I'm going non-American made now.  All Hail Trump!


----------



## edward37 (Feb 9, 2017)

Jully Rowe Davis said:


> Wow that is a lot of hate. FROM YOU.  Expected though. His name is not on her business.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


There's a reason 18 retailors aren't 
...carrying Ivanka's overpriced, foreign made garbage. The Trumpeters just aren't buying. If the Trumpeters truly cared about whether the Trump children have fois gras on the table and they can pay their Bvlgari bills, they would be flocking to the Ivanka's departments in those retail stores.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 9, 2017)

BlindBoo said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


He acted like one and used EO prolifically. Now they have to be undone. However you failed to respond to my challenge of your assertion. Try again:

"Here's a challenge for you:
Name an issue and I'll tell you why it was opposed."


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 9, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Ivanka Trump's foreign manufacturing practices could be her brand's next big headache
> 
> Why doesn't Trump rail against that?


He's trying to fix it and bring back the jobs, via lower taxes and regulations. Are you new to this?


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 9, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Jully Rowe Davis said:
> 
> 
> > Wow that is a lot of hate. FROM YOU.  Expected though. His name is not on her business.
> ...


Or maybe some women don't shop with politics in mind. They are not ALL liberals.


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 9, 2017)

bendog said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...


Thanks for the info, but my shopping needs are usually met by Sportsman's Guide, Bulk Ammo, Midway USA and Amazon.


----------



## edward37 (Feb 9, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Money for infrastructure


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 9, 2017)

kaz said:


> [
> 
> I believe he was referring to that since you're female, as a parent you'd be a mother rather than a father.  You didn't get that?  Seriously?



Yes, but is Puckered Pete (Shortbus) really female?


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 9, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



A Major Infrastructure Bill Clears Congress
*A Major Infrastructure Bill Clears Congress*
The House and Senate send President Obama the largest transportation package in more than a decade, costing $305 billion over five years.

The five-year infrastructure bill is the longest reauthorization of federal transportation programs that Congress has approved in more than a decade, ending an era of stopgap bills and half-measures that left the Highway Trust Fund nearly broke and frustrated local governments and business groups. President Obama will sign the bill into law, as it fulfills his long-running push for lawmakers to pass an infrastructure bill even though it is significantly less than the $478 billion he sought in his own plan earlier this year.

The Senate approved the highway bill on an 83-16 vote. All but two Democrats—Senators Elizabeth Warren and Tom Carper—voted for it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 9, 2017)

jillian said:


> [
> the president and his family shouldn't be cashing in on his office.
> 
> idiotas.



Ivanka had the line before he was president, Mz. Fakelawyer.

You of the Khmer Rouge are simply blackballing anyone associated with Trump.You always lie that Americans did that to you Communists in the 50's, but it is you who actually does this.


----------



## edward37 (Feb 9, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Thank you  I thought Repub congress defeated it   because obama wouldn't make cuts to pay for it


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 9, 2017)

vlad_hombre said:


> *What the hell is wrong with him??*


What the hell is wrong with him??  He has an agenda and that agenda is getting his favored child's name in lights to prepare the voters for her up-and-coming position in his circle of influence.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 9, 2017)

Jackson said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...





Jackson said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Totally!! 

The only child of his who impresses me is Donald Jr. and by extension, his wife Vanessa, who is the most _naturally attractive_ and with the least amount of surgical attention from what I have read. Hard to believe she has five children.


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 9, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Exactly. The trolls are melting over this.


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 9, 2017)

vlad_hombre said:


> *What the hell is wrong with him??*


That is "rage tweeting"? 

Maybe you should go back to your safe space.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 9, 2017)

BlindBoo said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


Oh please don't sully dear Forrest Gump's name by calling Trump that!   Life is like a box of chocolates....


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 9, 2017)

OldLady said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Chauncey Gardner's evil twin then? Everything he touches turns into a clusterfuck?


----------



## OldLady (Feb 9, 2017)

BlindBoo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


Much better!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 9, 2017)

BlindBoo said:


> [
> 
> 
> Chauncey Gardner's evil twin then? Everything he touches turns into a clusterfuck?




Yeah, I mean Betsy DeVos, rejected, Jeff Sessions, rejected, Rex Tillerson, rejected, Steven Mnuchin, rejected, James Mattis, rejected, John Kelly, rejected.

I mean Trump can't get anyone confirmed. Now HAD they all been confirmed, then we would have to admit that you of the Soros Army are the biggest cluster fuck in history and had the floor mopped with your incompetent asses.

BUT they were all rejected, right blindfool?


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 9, 2017)

OldLady said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


...for children.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 9, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



You know, if my daughter made her own brand of widget, and contracted out to stores to sell her widgets, well............if the store said that her widgets weren't selling like they expected, I would expect the store to drop my daughter's widgets because they weren't profitable for the store. 

I damn sure wouldn't bitch about it.  BTW........is THIS how "successful businessmen" act?  They bitch and moan, hoping that they get their way?


----------



## edward37 (Feb 9, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Back from the beach  ice man and found this
*The Cost To Our Economy From Republican Obstruction And Sabotage*
SEPTEMBER 23, 2014
Dave Johnson


The Republican political strategy has been to obstruct efforts to help the economy for everyone but the wealthiest few, and then campaign on complaints that the economy isn’t helping anyone but the wealthiest few. It’s working.

In President Obama’s July 12 weekly address he said, “So far this year, Republicans in Congress have blocked every serious idea to strengthen the middle class.” He could have said, “Since 2009.” Since the 2009 “stimulus,” Republicans have obstructed pretty much every effort to help the economy. In the Senate they have filibustered hundreds of bills, and since the “stimulus” they have managed to keep anything from passing that might help the economy.

In the House, Republicans have refused to allow votes on anything that seriously would help the economy, instead passing only tax cuts for the wealthy and corporations, spending cuts on essential things like maintaining our infrastructure and scientific research, and cutting regulations that protect people and the environment from being harmed by corporations seeking profit.

Republicans have blocked every effort since the stimulus to maintain infrastructure, hire teachers, raise the minimum wage, give equal pay for women, stop special tax breaks for millionaires corporations (especially oil companies), stop tax breaks for sending jobs out of the country, provide student loan relief, help the long-term unemployed, and more. Instead they insist on even more tax breaks for oil companies and billionaires, on cutting environmental protections, deregulating oil companies, and so on.

Obstruction Using Senate Filibusters

How many bills have been filibustered by Senate Republicans since President Obama took office? Bloomberg’s Jonathan Bernstein, in “All Filibusters, All the Time,” writes, “The correct count of how many bills have been filibustered during Obama’s presidency is: approximately all of them.”

That’s what it means to have a 60-vote Senate, which is what Minority Leader Mitch McConnell and the Republicans declared as soon as Obama was elected. Almost every measure and, until Majority Leader Harry Reid and the Democrats invoked the nuclear option last fall, almost every nomination, had to have 60 or more votes to pass. That’s a filibuster.

Here are just a few of the hundreds of bills Senate Republicans have filibustered since President Obama took office — just a few:


Infrastructure bills
The following headlines are from last week’s “Full Employment Is More Than Possible. It Is Essential.“


2011: “Republicans filibuster Obama infrastructure bill”
2012: “‘Phantom filibuster’ blocking path forward for highway bill, says Reid“
2013: “Bipartisan Transportation and Housing Bill Filibustered“


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 9, 2017)

edward37 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Who in their right mind would read past that? You can believe a square is round for all I care. You ignored the post where they passed a historic bill so you could smear feces. It's all you liberals have. American is tired of eating your shit. It's our turn now.


----------



## edward37 (Feb 9, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Your turn for alternative facts?  There weren't 100's of fillibusters??


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 9, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Hey asshole. I said give me the issue and I would explain why it was opposed. Now you are just slinging more shit. You idiots are pathetic.


----------



## Winston (Feb 9, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



Damn skippy it is your turn.  And when you fuck it up, you own it.

Nordstrums?  Hell, they are on their death bed.  And yet it is Nordstrums that Trump tweets about?  Nordstrums and his precious daughter's clothing line, glad to see he is occupied with important shit. 

This administration, and his absolutely terrible nominees, have got to be the most dysfunctional bunch of incompetent MORONS that ever occupied the White House.  Hell, every two-bit dictator and their baby momma is going to be biting at the bit to get themselves a little "sit-down" with this ass clown.  No telling what you can prod the jackass into saying.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 9, 2017)

Winston said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


I'm sorry, Puppyfuck, what are you yelping about? I asked for an example because the mindless assertion was made that the GOP simply obstructed everything.

I was finally given an example, infrastructure and I posted the bill they passed for historic funds.

You completely lost track of the subject and puked all over yourself with some Trump hate instead.


----------



## Political Junky (Feb 9, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Kellyanne "pitching" Ivanka's products was clearly a breach, too.


----------



## Reasonable (Feb 9, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Absolutely a breach of the Constitution. Where are all those Trumpets now when they claimed Obama was destroying the Constitution now that Trump is directly violating the Constitution the moment he was sworn in and two weeks later. 
Cat got your tongue?


----------



## Reasonable (Feb 9, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


No one is coming after anyone. Her clothing line was too expensive and wasn't selling. Maybe you don't believe in capitalism.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 9, 2017)

guno said:


> What a mentally ill shit gibbon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what?  Did he demand an anti-trust investigation?  Did he ask the IRS to target them?  Did he use his office to destroy them?  Why not focus on what he does as President and not what he tweets?


----------



## Reasonable (Feb 9, 2017)

How unbecoming of a president to continue to involve himself in unpresidential issues.
But it's not like we didn't see this coming when he went into his 5 day tweeter tirade about Alicia Machado and so many other examples. 

You think he was mad then... it's just been reported that SNL is considering using Rosie ODonnell as Steve Bannon. That should make the unhinged one flip out because we all know how Rosie gets under the thin skin of the whiny little bitch.


----------



## Reasonable (Feb 9, 2017)

hunarcy said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > What a mentally ill shit gibbon
> ...


Because he says " I like to communicate with the American people thru tweeting."


----------



## Reasonable (Feb 9, 2017)

It's hilarious how the Trump whores continue to excuse his lies and even this Nordstrom's gaffe of his. They're going to be exhausted by Memorial Day carrying the water of this mentally unfit president.


----------



## Winston (Feb 9, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Well excuse me asshole, I thought the thread was about Trump, Tweeter, and Nordstrum.  But, since you mentioned it.  The infrastructure bill was passed with total Democratic support albeit much lower funding than was requested.  Hell, the only reason a few Republicans got on board was because of the expiration of the import/export bank authority.  Cruz, Rubio, and Rand Paul all voted against it.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 9, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



And that's bad? 

I don't like Trump but some of you nervous nellies who spend so much time clutching your petticoats and whining about irrelevancies are forcing me to defend him because of your stupidity.  Please stop!


----------



## Reasonable (Feb 9, 2017)

hunarcy said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


What are you defending? How unpresidential he's acting taking Nordstrum's to task for making a business decision? 
His incessant lying? 
His thin skin where he just can't let any criticism go? 
His inability to focus on anything for more than 3 minutes?


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 9, 2017)

Winston said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Winston said:
> ...


I didn't change the topic. I said what I responded to. I showed that they passed a historic amount for so like the good lib you are you now want to make the argument that it wasn't enough. Like nailing jello to a wall.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 9, 2017)

TROLL ALERT!




Reasonable said:


> What are you defending? How unpresidential he's acting taking Nordstrum's to task for making a business decision?
> His incessant lying?
> His thin skin where he just can't let any criticism go?
> His inability to focus on anything for more than 3 minutes?


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 9, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



He didn't take Nordstrum's to task for making a business decision as President.  He used his personal account to complain, not the one of him as President.
Frankly, what seems to have you most upset that he'd wasn't lying about his campaign promises.
Some people are just thin skinned and others use being thin-skinned to their advantage  by distracting.
I haven't seen his focus being a problem, but maybe he has an ADD problem .


----------



## jknowgood (Feb 9, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


That's not what the owner said. It was a political statement. Which he has every right to do, but he also has the right to go out of business also.


----------



## OnePercenter (Feb 9, 2017)

jillian said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



As compared to Neiman Marcus?


----------



## OnePercenter (Feb 9, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



There was NO political overtone.


----------



## OnePercenter (Feb 9, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Nordstrom is up 7% since the stupid Trump tweet.
> ...



A bad Trump tweet boosts investment worth!


----------



## OnePercenter (Feb 9, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



A President using a public forum to blast a company who drops a relatives clothing line because of decreased sales ISN'T unethical?  Yeah, right.....


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Feb 9, 2017)

OldLady said:


> I don't know why it's unethical.



Why Trump's Nordstrom Tweet May Have Crossed An Ethical Line

The unethical aspect came into play, at least in part, when Trump retweeted tweet using the official POTUS account his "@readDonaldTrump" original tweet.  The fact of the matter is that the President ceases to be a private person.  He is 24/7 the POTUS and everything he says and does becomes a pronouncement of the U.S. government until it's not due to judicial or Congressional action.

He can be a private person as long as his words and deeds are made public.  The minute they are, they stop being the words and deeds of a private citizen.  He also gets a "pass" if he's officially on vacation.


----------



## edward37 (Feb 9, 2017)

Xelor said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why it's unethical.
> ...


kelly lapdog anne  gets no such pass


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Feb 9, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I agree.  She does not warrant such a pass, especially after presenting her remarks as, "“It’s a wonderful line, I own some of it.  I’m going to give it a* free commercial* here, go buy it today!”


----------



## edward37 (Feb 9, 2017)

Xelor said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...


What do you think the new AG will have to say????   lol lol lol


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Feb 9, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



I don't know.  Probably not much.  He seems like a lackey to me.  The thing is he shouldn't need to say anything; her resignation should be announced and underway without it having to go to the Atty. General.  I mean really.  The infraction is one that pretty much any midgrade prosecutor or HR manager should be able to handle.


----------



## jknowgood (Feb 9, 2017)

OnePercenter said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


Bullshit, the owner of Nordstrom says the Trump line is doing good. Then a week after Trump becomes president he gets rid of it.


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 9, 2017)

OldLady said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > Donald should spend more time working with Congress on a Obamacare replacement and less time tweeting about his daughters tacky line of clothing
> ...


Not the point.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 9, 2017)

hunarcy said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Doesn't matter if he tweeted from his personal or presidential account.  Trump is supposed to be president 24/7, not just when it suits him.

He stopped being a private citizen the second that he took the oath of office.  Same thing happens in the military, the second you swear your oath of enlistment, you are no longer a private citizen and belong to the US government.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 9, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



What crap.  He doesn't stop being a father nor does he have to not have private thoughts.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 9, 2017)

hunarcy said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Putting your latest thought out on Twitter isn't having private thoughts, it's making public decrees because he's president.  What part of a citizen who becomes president is no longer a private citizen do you not understand?  ALL presidents live in a fishbowl and are closely scrutinized.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 9, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



A decree?  What kind of ignorance is that?  He made no decree.


----------



## OnePercenter (Feb 9, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > I am burning my Nordstram's dress shirts today, and heretofore I shall only buy English
> ...



Just think; If your employer paid you a living wage, you could!


----------



## OnePercenter (Feb 9, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Ivanka Trump's foreign manufacturing practices could be her brand's next big headache
> ...



Lowering taxes and deregulating have NEVER increased jobs. 

Also, the middle class desperately needs a raise. What is Trump doing to address that?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 9, 2017)

hunarcy said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Public statement then.  His tweets are public statements, and as president, they carry a bit more weight than the average citizen, because he's seen to be the face and voice of this country.  He, as well as the rest of you need to understand that the second he swore in, he ceased being a private citizen as he is now the direct representative of the US to the rest of the world.  What he says is going to be seen as US policy.


----------



## OnePercenter (Feb 9, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Jully Rowe Davis said:
> ...



While not all women aren't liberal, from what I've personally observed is that all women don't make decisions of right and wrong by being ignorant to facts.


----------



## OnePercenter (Feb 9, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



 Camouflage underwear? That's wrong in so many ways........


----------



## OnePercenter (Feb 9, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



So Ivanka's product line was selling well?


----------



## Jully Rowe Davis (Feb 9, 2017)

Winston said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



So which is it INCOMPETENT MORONS or BILLIONAIRES?  I don't think morons become billionaires very often. Your side just can't keep it straight. First you bitch about how much money is in there wallets now their IQ? Hmm!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Political Junky (Feb 9, 2017)

Kellyanne was taken to the woodshed.


----------



## Jully Rowe Davis (Feb 9, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Kellyanne violated and was reprimanded for it. Trump didn't say it. Your mad about a tweet. You all think he is ridiculous for tweeting but I see it getting your attention. Mission accomplished. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 9, 2017)

OnePercenter said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




No idea, you got numbers?

Didn't think so...


----------



## OnePercenter (Feb 9, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



According the Ivanka.


----------



## Reasonable (Feb 9, 2017)

Jully Rowe Davis said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Trump is no billionaire like MarkCuban. Disagree ? show me his tax returns and prove it. 
Biggest fraud and con man ever elected president. And you fell for it. 
A critical thinker you are not.


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Reasonable (Feb 9, 2017)

How many Trump supporters are calling for investigations for Trump clearly violating the emolument amendment of the Constitution? 

You are terrible Americans if you're not.


----------



## Winston (Feb 9, 2017)

Jully Rowe Davis said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Sure you can be incompetent, a moron, and a billionaire all wrapped up together, a la Donald Trump.  Honestly, if you have a unit or more, it is pretty damn hard not to be "rich".  You would have to work really hard to piss it all away.  And that is the problem with our economy today.  Brains don't get you squat.  Hard work only gets you a little more than squat.  It is "capital" that makes all the money in this economy.  And now we got a bunch of incompetent morons with capital.  You remember that rope Marx was talking about?


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 9, 2017)

OnePercenter said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...


LOL.  Not my style.   More of a Cabella's guy.


----------



## edward37 (Feb 9, 2017)

OnePercenter said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Except here....if I may say


----------



## Jully Rowe Davis (Feb 9, 2017)

Winston said:


> Jully Rowe Davis said:
> 
> 
> > Winston said:
> ...



And yet He beat HITLARY. She was really a peace of work. Enough said. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 9, 2017)

OnePercenter said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...


Nawwww, I look awesome in them.


----------



## jknowgood (Feb 10, 2017)

OnePercenter said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


Well she isn't cutting up the cards of the people cutting up their cards for the owner lying.


----------

